# Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler



## Nightfalke (7. März 2010)

*Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Ich bin auf der suche nach einen neuen Kühler für mein shuttle.

das Problem hierbei ist das ich das SN68GT5 besitze und der Grafikkartenslot außen sitzt, sprich ich hab nur wenige millimeter bis zur Gehäusewand.

So wollt ich mal fragen ob dieser passt: Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Scythe » Scythe SCVMS-1000 Musashi VGA Kühler

oder auch dieser:Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Thermalright » Thermalright VGA-Cooler V-1 - Ultra Edition

wobei beim zweiten mir zweifel kommen ob der stark genug ist

oder habt ihr vielleicht noch andere lösungen?


----------



## jenzy (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Der Scythe Musashi ist gut. Habe den auf meiner 4850 und habe im idle 35 und load 50 grad. Wieviel Platz hast du genau in cm?


----------



## Nightfalke (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

hab grad nochma nachgemessen vor der graka bis zur gehäusewand 2cm und dahinter bis zum cpu kühler 3cm


----------



## jenzy (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

2cm, das ist ja nichts! wird schwer sein was zu finden. Und außerdem kann der Kühler die Luft garnicht gut abgeben wenn Sie so nah am Seitenteil sitzt.


----------



## schlappe89 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Mein Bruder hat auch so nen Shuttle und Probleme mit Grakakühlern gehabt.
Der Musashi geht gar nicht nur Single Slotkühlungen können da verbaut werden und der Thermalright dürfte zu hoch sein.
Welche Graka hast du?


----------



## Nightfalke (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

gibs noch ne alternative? gibt ja noch den andern thermallight den man auch auf der rückseite machen kann ob der geht?


----------



## schlappe89 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Bei den Kühlern die auf der Rückseite sind muss man aufpassen dass die Heatpipe nicht die Festplatte berührt weil das gibt dann locker Temps von 50+.

Gruß Markus


----------



## PIXI (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

ich würde die seitenverkleidung bearbeiten (hab ich die woche schon mal gepostet), so 
wie in etwa dem link Imageshack - pict1459u.jpg

gruß PIX


----------



## Nightfalke (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

und genau das mit dem aufschneiden der gehäusewand will ich halt nicht


----------



## PIXI (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

^^dann hilft glaube ich nur noch selber was herstellen/bearbeiten oder andere graka mit single-slot 
kühlung.

gruß PIX

edit: evtl. wasserkühlung...


----------



## schlappe89 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Welche Graka hast du jetzt eigendlich??? Das is mal das wichtigste!


----------



## Nightfalke (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

steht im ersten post von mir eine HD4850 512mb


----------



## PIXI (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

hab noch mal ne idee, pcie adapter mit flachbandkabel (leider finde ich gerade keinen link, weis aber noch aus dem kopf das es um die 30€ kostet).
mit dem adapter hättest du einen gewissen spielraum... und könntest andere/größere kühler verwenden.

gruß PIX


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

evtl. den lüfter so lassen, wie der ist, in die Seitenwand nen 120mm Lüfter rein und die Graka flashen, sodass diese schön leise ist... durch den 120mm in der Seitenwand bleibt se auch schön kühle


----------



## Nightfalke (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

hm joar mit so nen flachkabel ds wäre ne idee aber dann wär ds prob das die graka ja einen slot weiter hinter muss aber da is ja noch der pci slot.

und zum zweitenmmal: ich will kein loch in die seitenwand oder soschneiden müssen


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

oh entschuldige bitte Meister, nicht so garstig...

war halt nur ne Idee


----------



## jenzy (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*



Nightfalke schrieb:


> hm joar mit so nen flachkabel ds wäre ne idee aber dann wär ds prob das die graka ja einen slot weiter hinter muss aber da is ja noch der pci slot.
> 
> und zum zweitenmmal: ich will kein loch in die seitenwand oder soschneiden müssen



Hi, und wo bekommt man dieses Kabel? oder wie sieht sowas aus? Danke


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Hat schon einer an denn Scythe Setsugen  gedacht ?

Nachtrag:

Oki schexx idee passt auch nicht !

Der würde ansich so passen aber ob der auf die HD4850 passt is was andres....
Zalman ZM80D-HP VGA-Kühler Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei dem bin ich mir nicht Ganz sicher aber müsste auch möglich sein !
Zalman Fatal1ty FC-ZV9 VGA-Kühler Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Du brauchst eine wie denn (siehe Bild) nur Dünner und am besten aus Kupfer^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightfalke (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

@jenzy: einfach mal bei google: pci express adapter eingeben kostenpunkt 30 eus

der zalman bringt mich glaub ich nicht weiter in der geschichte.... wird wohl nix nützen und doch nen loch reindremmeln... oder den scythe ohne kühler montieren aber das wird glaub ich dann dennoch zu warm....

is doch kacke.. also eindeutig nie wieder nen shuttle oder jednefalls keins wo der pci express slot so weit außen sitzt


----------



## Udel0272 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Ich würd mir ein anderes gehäuse kaufen das wird ja nicht nur beim graka kühler bleiben mit den probs 

Das gehäuse hier ist sehr gut und kostet weniger als n guter graka kühler



Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Asgard Serie » Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower - black


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Ein Loch in dei Seitenwand schneiden wei PIXI das gemacht hat ist die beste was man bei einem Shuttle machen kann. Ich musste das auch machen als ich noch ein Shuttle hatte.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Udel0272 einen shuttle Pc in eine andres Case na viel spass....^^

Nightfalke:

Kann dir eine Tipp geben...

Schalte denn Lüfter auf deiner HD4850 aus und mach die Obere Verkleinerung ab und dann bastele dir einen Lüfter ran.
Würde denn nehmen is nur 12mm dick.
Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim 2000, 100x100x12mm

Dann noch die Alte WLP runter und neue drauf und schon müsste der Teil Kühler sein !


----------



## Udel0272 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Waru sollte das nicht gehen die komponenten umzubauen???


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich dachte das Shuttle immer eigene Bords hat und nicht so sind wie andre µATX Bords.
Kann mich auch irren...!


----------



## Udel0272 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Normal micro atx

Wenns schlimm kommt hat er micro itx dann wird das nix

aber er sagt das da noch ein pci slot ist und 2 slots haben mikro itx nicht

denke das es im micro atx ist das board

sollte es ein eigenes dising haben ist natürlich mist


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Nightfalke kannst du eine Bilder von Innern machen für uns...?


----------



## Nightfalke (8. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

das mainbord von shuttle is ne sonderanfertigung von shuttle das ist weder itx noch mirco atx.. nen zwischen ding von beiden, hier habt ihr ein paar bilder... is zwar von nem andern modell aber der innenaufbau ist fast identisch: BareboneCenter.de - Page-4 | Shuttle XPC SN68SG2 "Glamor" | AMD basiert

@Crimson.... deine idee mit den lüfter ist sehr gut nur weiß ich ncih ob das was bringen wird


----------



## Udel0272 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Ach du meine *pieeeeep* was ist das ?

Ist da wehnigstens n normaler cpu drin das du das boad mit tauschen kannst

Mein rat :spar fürn n neuen rechner als in den zu investieren


----------



## Nightfalke (8. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

@udel: so schlimm ist er nun auch wieder nicht... passt alles rein läuft stabil is nur nen bissel laut und ja is ne normale cpu drin nen amd 5000+ und 2gb normaler ddr2 arbeitsspeicher  xD


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Ja das das mit mit dem Basteln müssten gehen...und wird die in sachen Laut Stärke sehr viel bringen Glaube mir !

Ach die die Temps müssten etwas besser werden. Da du ja mit dem Lüfter Ja fast die Ganz Karte Kühlst!


----------



## Nightfalke (9. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

ok ich werds mal ausprobieren.. eine frage ncoh kann ich dann den lüfter auch über die grafikkarte steuern?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Nein musst du ans Bord hauen da der an schluss auf der Karte selber andres ist als der des Lüfters.

Also so würde ich es machen:


Die HD4850 aus Bauen is ja klar
Dann die denn Kühler ab nehmen.
Alte WLP Runter und durch neue Ersetzen Die von Kühler und GPU entfernen.
Plastikdeckel ab schrauben
Danach denn Lüfter raus bauen.
Kühler wieder drauf machen (ohne Plastikdeckel)
Neuen Lüfter fest machen (musst kucken wie es am besten geht) Tipp: Kabelbinder
Karte wieder einbauen
Lüfterkabel ans Bord oder Lüftersteuerung(so fern da)
Pc an und GPU unterlast setzen und testen wie gut die Temps sind unterlasst.


----------



## Nightfalke (9. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

alles klar dann werd ich mir mal das zeug besorgen und mich dann wieder melden, tausch bei der gelegenheit auch gleich die lüfter vom netzteil


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Wenn es geht klar..Musst kucken...ich hatte schon NTs wo die lüfer Kabel auf der Platie verlöte waren oder welche nur 2erPIn hatten.


----------



## Nightfalke (10. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

wenn ich irgendwo mal nen passenden schraubenzieher herbekomme  die schrauben von dem teil sind micro


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Also als PCGH User hat man so doch zu hause...^^

Naja einfach in denn Nexten Baumarkt fahren und Werkzeug kaufen !


----------



## Nightfalke (10. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

hab ich ja au aber keinen mit 2mm^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Ihr diss mal habe ich eine frage oder eher eine Bitte an sich kannst du wenn es Fertig ist eine Bilder Karte machen ?


----------



## Nightfalke (10. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

joar kann ich tun wird aber noch nen bisschen dauern bis ichs werkzeug hab und die lüfter hier eintrudeln


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Problemkind Shuttle... neue Graka Kühler*

Gibt es denn schon was neues ?


----------

